# Ugh! What have I done???



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, in my 20 gal, yesterday I saw that one of my female guppies had a bad case of columnaris which seemed to show up within hours. White patch on her back and sides. I got her out of there immediately and none of the others looked like they had it. Last night, one of my male guppies had a lighter patch on his top fin, but I'm not sure it is the same because these are juvies and they change colors rapidly as they grow. I'm hoping he isn't sick too.

This tank has been problematic with ammonia lately (.25) but how did the columnaris get in the tank? Well I think I did a dumb thing but maybe someone can tell me if it's accurate. When I lost a fish a month and a half ago to the same type of thing, I quarantined her while I tried to cure her. I used a small tank with an airstone. When she died I bleached everything *however* I do not remember bleaching the airstone. I probably did but I just can't remember. Well last week I put that same airstone into my tank. It has not been used at all since the quarantine, it has been in my tank tote, open to the air for over a month. My question is, if I didn't bleach this airstone, would it be able to infect my tank even though it's been out of water for a long time? Could the bacteria live that long?

I've done my water changes regularly, weekly or more often. Last night I had .25 ammonia, 0 nitrites, pH 8, nitrates 10, did a water change. The ammonia is down to 0 this morning. I know the ammonia is not ideal because they will succumb to illness, just waiting on the plants to take off. I also had a problem with my tap water filter which I just fixed yesterday.

If someone could let me know about the airstone that would be great...thank you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it is unlikely your airstone did anything. I have read before that many diseases are present in all tanks. Usually the immune systems of the fish fight these off. If a fish's immune systems are weakened by things like possibly the ammonia you mention, they can succumb to the disease.

I have had Guppies in my tank with Columnaris and watched as they rubbed against other fish during feeding and thought for sure others would die, but usually not. I have had columnaris in my tank well over a dozen times and have never broke the tank down. I know that can turn out worse than it has for me, but I think it shows it takes a little more most times.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply...I did read a little today about it and you are right in that it is in all tanks usually and waits for weakened fish to strike. The male didn't change his color any so I am going to assume it is just his natural coloring coming out. He has no change in behavior either. Hopefully it was just the one fish...

btw the java moss has brightened up and is putting out little "tentacles"! So things are growing


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Niki7 said:


> btw the java moss has brightened up and is putting out little "tentacles"! So things are growing


Glad to hear.

You know that stuff sat in my tank when i first got it for two weeks and i thought it was dead. It wasn't growing that I could see but it also hadn't turned brown. I lifted a piece of driftwood up and placed it on top of it to hold it down when I first put it in my tank. When I lifted it up I found all kinds of growth underneath the driftwood and it had grown to nearly double its size. All history from there. I think I have already nearly gained back what I gave you - close. I love the new growth. All the bright green tips look really nice. Phenominal growth rates under good light, ferts, and CO2.


----------

